# Getting medical care not covid-19 related



## cdestroyer (Oct 23, 2020)

I have posted here in the past that I have acute COPD. This county has shot upwards on the infection rate, well so has the state of montana. The medical facilities are being over whelmed treating covid patients including the veterans sources. So now I have breathing
problems and need medical aid but both the local medical facility and the distant veteran center are saying do not come here without
first calling and getting an appointment. I have other medical issues that are starting to show and after talking to telehealth I was
told I really should go to medical facility.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

Do they have walk in clinics in Montana?  Go to a walk in clinic


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2020)

Go to the ER and tell them what was told to you! Best to you.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 23, 2020)

Call the local medical center and tell them you were directed to go there by a practitioner.  Emergencies happen even as other crises are occurring.  Their thinking is that it will stretch already overwhelmed staff and put you at risk.  But if your telehealth practitioner thinks you're at risk staying home, you have to go in.   Wishing you well soon!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Please let us know what happens.  ♥


----------



## cdestroyer (Oct 24, 2020)

went to local medical center. they have more problems than mine to deal with. there were less medical people there than most times and they had several isolated cases of the virus...I went home and will deal with this myself.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2020)

I would make the calls and set up the appointments as directed in case your condition starts to get worse.

If things improve you can always cancel the appointments.

Good luck!


----------



## MFP (Oct 24, 2020)

Do they have an urgent care place? It's like a combination of an ER and a doctor's visit.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 24, 2020)

It's going to get worse, in coming weeks/months.  Many hospitals are already nearing capacity as a 2nd wave of this CV-19 is starting to occur.  Anyone with a non-life threatening condition is going to be pushed to the back of the line.  Virtually all of the "experts" are predicting that the current numbers of those infected, or have died, is likely to double by Spring.  Several nations are giving serious consideration to another "lock down", and if half the people in the U.S. continue to ignore the warnings, we may All be in for a very long Winter.


----------



## cdestroyer (Oct 27, 2020)

Well the palpitations got worse during the night so I called 911. at the er they did all the tests including cat scan..
potassium was low, no signs of blood clot or pneumonia. so the conclusion was, probably age related (73) or no cardiac double beats which may or may not go away. a friend wore a holter monitor because he also had the palpitations, also the same conclusion. annoying but not to be to concerned just keep track if it gets worse or other symptions show......


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2020)

cdestroyer said:


> Well the palpitations got worse during the night so I called 911. at the er they did all the tests including cat scan..
> potassium was low, no signs of blood clot or pneumonia. so the conclusion was, probably age related (73) or no cardiac double beats which may or may not go away. a friend wore a holter monitor because he also had the palpitations, also the same conclusion. annoying but not to be to concerned just keep track if it gets worse or other symptions show......


Low potassium CAUSES palpitations.  Bananas are a good source of potassium.  I am surprised they give not give you a prescription stupid people.  I have heart issues, over 15,000 palpitations recorded on a Holster monitor-48 hour ekg.   drives me nuts, but I know about palpitations.  I’m 74.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

I get pre-ventricular contractions sometimes.  It feels like my heart is skipping a beat or throwing in an extra one.   They appeared on a holter test so at least the docs know I'm not crazy.  It's unsettling but apparently not dangerous or life threatening.

Treadmill tests (including one just a few months ago) show there's nothing wrong with my heart's ability to deal with the stress of exercise.
Nevertheless, it's disconcerting to have anything wonky going on with one's heart.  I feel your misery @Aneeda72 and @cdestroyer.

I've been able to reduce the number of episodes by doing this:
Some caffeine each day, but not a lot.  One cup of half-caff coffee, then it's decaf only.

Only a little bit of chocolate if I'm indulging. Like a couple of Hershey kisses.

Smoked, vaped or ingested marijuana products also set it off so I abstain completely from them - medicinal and recreational. However, CBD balm doesn't affect my heart and helps reduce osteoarthritis pain in my fingers.

More than a single glass of red wine can give me a rebound a few hours later, making my heart pound for a couple of hours. I occasionally will indulge in a glass, but only one and not after about 6 pm.

Hope some of this helps.


----------

